# IDS Software-How to use it?



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

I have had the IDS software with my ZSK for a year now and have still not figured it out. The only thing that I am able to do is mainly monograming, texts, and simple artclip. I was hoping to be a lot further than this by now. I can only work with it part time because I have a full time job also, so my question is, should I give it more time or should I start looking for a different software?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you get any support or training from the company you bought the software from? If not, then I would look at another software - Wilcom is the best.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Digitizing is not for the faint of heart..there is a lot to learn. Were you able to take the classes offered by your ZSK dealer? I've used IDS for 2 years now and it's not a bad program. I've also contacted Andrea at ZSK several times and she has been helpful. (You can send her files and she will send them back with some corrections and suggestions for improvement) I think you would find that, even if you bought a more expensive program, if you don't understand the basics, a more expensive program will still frustrate you and then you would be out the money. What I've learned is that I can do basic digitizing, but the more complicated stuff, I send out to a good digitizer. It saves me time and frustration in the end. (I recently used Apex Embroidery and was very impressed with the final results.) Best of luck!


----------



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

What did the Apex embroidery help you with? Is it a whole other program for digitizing?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

countrystitcher said:


> What did the Apex embroidery help you with? Is it a whole other program for digitizing?



Apex Embroidery does contract digitizing. Sometimes it is just easier and quicker to send it out rather than do it yourself.


----------



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

I am beginning to realize that! Thanks for your input!


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

To put it bluntly, IDS SUCKS! It is a very clunky, non-intuitive Chinese made program. I ended up with a copy when I purchased my ZSK from ZSK Machines. I tried it out and quickly went back to my PE Design digitizing software. 

ZSK Machines likes to talk up IDS as being the best digitizing software....going as far as saying it is far seperiour to Wilcom!?!?! but then again, buying my Sprint 5 from Nick and the group at ZSK Machines was one of the worst and frustrating experiences I have encountered in the embroidery world. 
I love my Sprint 5, but the follow up (well, lack of) and service from ZSK Machines was absolutely horrific. 
If it was not for Rick at Logo Advantage, I would have shipped the machine back. Without Rick's support, I would have been struggling with getting up and running. Thanks Rick!

IDS does not even have a font library...it uses true type font. This my sound good at first until you realize that true type fonts sometimes do not sew out well at all.

I sold my copy for $300.00 and explained to the gent who I sold it to that I felt the program was rubbish. He felt for the price that he could get started learning the basics from it and then move up to a better program later. 

If you get a chance, try out some other programs. I think you will see right away that you will be able to turn out quality digitizing much easier then with the IDS. 
IDS is what is holding you back.

If anyone needs more info or wants to discuss my opinion on the IDS software, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I know that this is an old post but I had a similar experience buying a ZSK machine from them. I'm sorry to hear that other people have had a less than stellar experience with them, however I now no longer feel like the "b*tch" that keeps on calling with issues. When I was going through the process of buying the machine they promised me the world in tech support etc. It took them darn near a month for a tech to come for "set up and training". But the best part was when I had reached out to another tech who reported them to ZSK corp. for the lack of support, I received a fairly nasty e-mail from ZSK Headquarters basically telling me that I should not seek other support than from who I bought my machine from!!!

And I just checked my old e-mails and it was Rick from Logo Advantage that provided me with assistance!!!! Rick, if you are reading this, YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you get a nasty email from ZSK in Germany? That is there head quarters. 

I've only ever had excellent support and service from them.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

IDS is basically an embroidery digitizing software called Generations. If you google Generations software, you will find a couple of businesses that over on-line training. (Artistic Thread Works is one) Wat I can't figure out is why ZSK Central has two different names for this software. We bought an SWF machine from SWF Central (now ZSK Central) about 2.5 years ago. After feeling like they really didn't care about after sales communication, I bought Wilcom software before I realized that IDS and Generations were the same software. I might have stuck with the Generations software and tried the ATW classes.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes. I got the email from Germany. I love my ZSK machine but there is a lot of "miscommunication" or lack there of from the company that I bought the machine from.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey gang thanks for the very kind words !!

Rick


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

You da man Rick! 

Take care, Stan


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Stan

Well I guess ZSK did not think that !! LOL
Rick


----------



## 123Sunflower123 (Dec 21, 2019)

Anyone know of IDS being upgraded ?


----------



## 123Sunflower123 (Dec 21, 2019)

I too have IDS and didnt know it was Generations. I have been informed that there is an upgrade from 1.4 to 2 - is this true ? - Admittedly the Generations part made me sit up and take note, otherwise I wouldnt have blinked when upgrading but now I am feeling uncomfortable - is the upgrade a scam ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the upgrade to 2. It has some enhancements. I still have the old version on my older laptop and the new on a newer windows 7 laptop and the dongle will run either version which was helpful. I mostly use the newer version but occasionally that computer is in use doing other things and I will just punch out a name drop on the old version.


----------

